

Salt Stack - fast remote execution manager / provisioner - mtrn
http://saltstack.org/

======
skorgu
I want to like this but having to use a template syestem to build a yaml file
seems entirely backwards to me.

Ref:
[http://salt.readthedocs.org/en/latest/topics/tutorials/state...](http://salt.readthedocs.org/en/latest/topics/tutorials/states_pt3.html)

~~~
beaucronin
Templating is definitely not required - states are run through Jinja by
default, but for most simple setups you won't need to template anything.

------
mtrn
After using Puppet and Chef for small production deployments and local vagrant
setups, salt looks promising in terms of performance and transparency.

